
Improving MapReduce Performance in Heterogeneous Environments (2008) - godelmachine
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/osdi08/tech/full_papers/zaharia/zaharia_html/index.html
======
mchahn
I wonder if Google pays attention to outside research like this, or considers
itself ahead of the outside world.

